# my new babies



## KayRatz (Apr 5, 2007)

inky is a black standard berkshire and squid is a dumbo rex variegated ??? (no clue what the color is called!) comparing to the afrma site she seems to be beige?


----------



## Jaguar (Nov 15, 2009)

If she has dark ruby eyes she is beige, yes  Champagne rats will have lighter pink eyes. Cuties!


----------



## KayRatz (Apr 5, 2007)

they seem to be black actually...


----------



## KayRatz (Apr 5, 2007)

You know, looking at the pic they actually do look like a really dark ruby... hmm.


----------



## KayRatz (Apr 5, 2007)

Nah she looks like a beige with black eyes... they don't look red really like pics i've seen. like this http://funfamilyrodentry.weebly.com/uploads/1/7/8/8/1788336/8391309.jpg but marked.

From what I read beige rats have black eyes??


----------



## KayRatz (Apr 5, 2007)

Wow I wish there was an edit LOL
Looking at the AFRMA site the rat there is ruby eyed but looks so dark it's almost black and I did see a reddish tint on her eyes so I guess she is probable beige lol


----------



## Binky (Nov 15, 2014)

You can tell if she has ruby eyes by taking a picture with your phone with the flash on. They will have a higher, red reflection than one with black.


----------

